# Georges Island Concert Halifax NS July 21 Tall Ships



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Concet Tickets Now available for Georges Island Concert during Tall Ships Festival 2012 in Halifax.
For more info: 
Georges Island Party | Waterfront Development

Only 2000 Tickets were available. Got Mine. I wish the best for anyone who still wants one.
Dan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. We saw the tall ships in Halifax 2 years ago, and saw a friend from Ontario there, and chatted with a guy who learned to sail near our place in Ontario too. The place was jammed with people and the ships were fantastic.

We'll be near there again this year, maybe we'll catch this. Thanks for the heads-up!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

